# Political cartoon from 1934 rings true today



## 21 Bravo (Feb 2, 2009)

Chicago Tribune, 4/21/34


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

The should have a 75th anniversary reprint.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Just think.....it took WWII to get us out of it the first time. What will it take this time around?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Given the sorry state of our citizenry, having been indulged by New Deal and Great Society programs for the past seven decades, if it's war that is required, we will be a conquered, broken, and enslaved nation.


----------

